# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  Learn Japanese though history : The gates of the Imperial Palace

## Maciamo

Here is a little test to practice your knowledge of Japanese culture & history. Which of the following gates belonged to Edo castle (now the Imperial Palace in Tokyo) ? Tip :  means "gate" and is pronounced "mon" (but if you don't know that it will be difficult to take this test anyway). Have fun !  :Bluush:  

*Test 1*

a)@c
b)@c
c)@c

*Test 2*  

a)@
b)@
c)@

*Test 3* 

a) tG
b)@ؖ
c)@c

*Test 4* 

a)@
b)@ 
c)@Õ

*Test 5* 

a)@ 
b)@j
c)@i

Highlight the text below to see the answers and explanations :

Test 1

a) *Sakuradamon* => right answer. It faces the metro station of the same name, where the National Police Department has its headquarters.
b) Sukidamon => literally the kanji mean "plough paddy gate", but when read also means "I like/love you".
c) Itaimon => the kanji stand for "reside paddy well gate", but sound the same as "it hurts !"

Test 2

a) Sentakumon => pun on "sentakumono" which means "laundry" or "the wash"
b) *Otemon* => right answer. It faces Otemachi and is the main entrance to the Imperial Palace East Gardens. 
c) Wakamon => the kanji mean "young gate" and is a pun on the word "wakamono", which means "a youth".

Test 3

a) Doraemon => the kanji here mean "gong picture gate", but it's in fact a pun on the famous anime character.
b) Pokemon => the kanji mean "walk" + "Chinese", but it's also a pun on the anime series of that name.
c) *Tayasumon* => right answer. The gate faces Yasukuni-jina near Kudanshita station. It is the main entrance to Kita-no-maru park.

Test 4

a) Shitsumon => literally "chamber gate", but also means "question" phonetically.
b) Shimizumon => right answer. This gate is next to the Science Museum in Kita-no-maru Park.
c) Shizumumon => pun on Shimizumon. Phoentically means "I am sinking!", while the kanji mean "quiet warrior gate".

Test 5

a) *Hanzomon*  => right answer. It faces the British Embassy, and the station of the same name.
b) Hamon => means "expel"
c) Shinamon => the kanji means "thing gate". Pun on the Japanese pronuciation of "cinnamon"

----------


## Maciamo

I posted this nearly 5 years ago and nobody seems to have noticed the jokes involved in the test ! Highlight the text in white to see what you missed.

----------

